
Accidentally is 12 letter word - ngcc_hk
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/11/science/katie-bouman-black-hole.html
======
high_derivative
Key point: her algorithm was not actually used to create the image.

As a scientist, I think the shitty thing about these media hype stories is
that it can create massive resentment in a reseaerch team when one person is
suddenly made out to be a "historic figure".

------
forgottenpass
>In their eagerness to celebrate her, however, many nonscientists on social
media overstated

The NYT is playing coy as if the press isn't the number 1 offender of
hyperfocus on a single detail in an effort to advance their pet causes at the
cost of distorting the topic they're ostensibly covering.

------
ChrisGranger
Article's actual title is much more descriptive: "How Katie Bouman
Accidentally Became the Face of the Black Hole Project"

------
parliament32
This is the least helpful HN title I've seen in a while -- doesn't even match
the original article title, which is far more descriptive: "How Katie Bouman
Accidentally Became the Face of the Black Hole Project"

------
iron0013
Aren't we supposed to use the actual title of the page when we post to HN?

